# How to tell if I'm over bowed?



## aread

If you can shoot for 2 or 3 hours, you are likely not overbowed.

Try this: sit on a stool or stump, pick up your feet, then draw your bow while holding it pointed at the target. If you can smoothly and easily draw it, then the DW is OK for you. If you struggle, have to sky draw or jerk it back, you should turn the DW down until you can draw it smoothly.

On the sore shoulder, adjust your peep so that you can keep your head erect and your shoulders down. Often that will take the strain off of your shoulders. It's usually more accurate too.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## jnewing

aread said:


> If you can shoot for 2 or 3 hours, you are likely not overbowed.
> 
> Try this: sit on a stool or stump, pick up your feet, then draw your bow while holding it pointed at the target. If you can smoothly and easily draw it, then the DW is OK for you. If you struggle, have to sky draw or jerk it back, you should turn the DW down until you can draw it smoothly.
> 
> On the sore shoulder, adjust your peep so that you can keep your head erect and your shoulders down. Often that will take the strain off of your shoulders. It's usually more accurate too.
> 
> JMHO,
> Allen


Thanks for the tips, I'm going to try them out tomorrow.


----------



## oldpro888

My advice, 2-3 hours seems excessive. Archery is a mind game, and that long would be difficult to concentrate on every arrow. Focus on every arrow with total control, believe me, you will get tired between your ears long before your shoulder


----------



## TheAncientOne

jnewing said:


> ...after about 2 to 3 hours of practice, my shoulder gets sore right in the front...


How long have you been shooting and how many times do you shoot per week? Do you know how many arrows that you shoot per session?

TAO


----------



## jnewing

TheAncientOne said:


> How long have you been shooting and how many times do you shoot per week? Do you know how many arrows that you shoot per session?
> 
> TAO


I've been shooting about a recurve bow for years however I'm new to the world of compound bows and only been shooting for about 3 months I usually shoot about 2 to 3 times per week. I have no idea how many arrows I'm shooting per session. :s


----------



## dchan

Here's an interesting and eyeopening document/study done by the Canadian Archery Federation. 

http://www.archerycanada.ca/images/stories/Documents/LTADM/FCALTADM08.pdf

NOTE this is listed as a "LONG TERM archery development model" but it speak volumes as to how so many archers are probably overbowed and don't even know it. Pages 36 and up show some recommended bow weights. If you read the document all the way through, you will get a better understanding on how they derive a lot of the recommendations.


----------



## TheAncientOne

jnewing said:


> I've been shooting about a recurve bow for years however I'm new to the world of compound bows and only been shooting for about 3 months I usually shoot about 2 to 3 times per week. I have no idea how many arrows I'm shooting per session. :s


If I understood your original post your bow arm shoulder gets sore "in front". That is most likely due to you lifting the bow not being over bowed. Just make sure that your form is correct and that your shoulders aren't hunched up. You will build up your deltoids to the point where soreness is no longer an issue. If you lift weights you can do lateral raises to help develop that muscle group.

TAO


----------

